# Striker Ice Predator Bibs



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Anyone here use them? I’m ordering a set for the durability and warmth out on the ice but also the security knowing they can help to save me should the unthinkable happen.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think they're the most popular floating ice fishing bib.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

I bought my hard water suit three years ago and all my buddies were like no way we are spending money like that. Every one of them has the full suit now


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You'll love them!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

This is my first season on hardwater since 2010 so I’m gearing up where I can on budget. Already have a great snowsuit jacket to go with these bibs. Maybe next year the top to go with it.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Good investment for sure


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have a full predator suit, love it


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

The predator keeps you warm enough to hug those muskies even when the water is 35 degrees!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> View attachment 804872
> 
> The predator keeps you warm enough to hug those muskies even when the water is 35 degrees!


Would Looooove a chance to hug muskies!! Great pic!
The Striker Ice Predator gets high reviews and hopefully some confidence on less than the ideal ice conditions.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have the Hardwater set. Worth every penny.


----------



## cover.your.rig (Apr 27, 2010)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> View attachment 804872
> 
> The predator keeps you warm enough to hug those muskies even when the water is 35 degrees!


That's an awesome guitar! Nice fish!


----------



## dag_outdoors (Aug 20, 2021)

I have the Predator bibs and Climate jacket. They have been used for about 3 years now with about 10-15 outings a year as well as using them for snow blowing and building snow forts with the rugrats! Plenty warm and durable!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

dag_outdoors said:


> I have the Predator bibs and Climate jacket. They have been used for about 3 years now with about 10-15 outings a year as well as using them for snow blowing and building snow forts with the rugrats! Plenty warm and durable!


Thanks for the input, glad to hear of the durability. Mine will be used in hunting season’s coldest weather.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

The suit will keep ya floating at least 25 minutes. I promise


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Papa Liver said:


> The suit will keep ya floating at least 25 minutes. I promise


Yikes.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Perferator said:


> Yikes.


Yup


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Papa Liver said:


> The suit will keep ya floating at least 25 minutes. I promise


And he's here to tell about it. I remember your harrowing story...glad your still here


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Bucman said:


> And he's here to tell about it. I remember your harrowing story...glad your still here


Yeah, me too. He's an "alright" dude


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Perferator said:


> Anyone here use them? I’m ordering a set for the durability and warmth out on the ice but also the security knowing they can help to save me should the unthinkable happen.


Don't have the predators but the trekkers (Lotta work being cripple) didn't want warmest. They float


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Having used them the last 3 weeks out on the ice, I can definately give top ratings for warmth. I have yet to even get a bit chilly in gusting winds. Good stuff.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Perferator said:


> Having used them the last 3 weeks out on the ice, I can definately give top ratings for warmth. I have yet to even get a bit chilly in gusting winds. Good stuff.


😯😲 3 weeks in ice! Need to be where u are


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

snortwheeze said:


> 😯😲 3 weeks in ice! Need to be where u are


Charlevoix county is looking good, hearing good reports from Emmet. Fishing is good!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

What's the lowest price people have seen on the youth set? I saw about $180


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Bucman said:


> And he's here to tell about it. I remember your harrowing story...glad your still here





snortwheeze said:


> Yeah, me too. He's an "alright" dude


Thanks guys. But I don’t recommend it lol.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

aacosta said:


> What's the lowest price people have seen on the youth set? I saw about $180


Try calling Bens Great Outdoors in Marlette. Bought the Hardwater suits from there for like $240 for the adult sizes. Not sure if they sell youth but worth a shot. $180 doesn’t seem too bad tho to be honest.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had the full Predator suit for 3 or 4 years now. Other than being a little dirty it's still like new. I had Arctic Armor before that and the Striker is much better quality. I tried on the Climate jacket when I bought the suit but it seemed way too bulky.


----------

